# miniz guys



## pw1365 (Apr 14, 2003)

were do you get this nascar bodys for mini z :wave: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I have some for the X mods but don't know if they will work on Mini Z. Ours are clear lexan with a window mask.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

bud you have clear lexan nascar bodys for the xmod?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes I do. Just fig out the body mounting. If you want one without mounts they are $10.00


----------



## theplanethobbys (Mar 12, 2006)

Get in touch with me. I have all that kind of stuff here at the planet hobbys.
Here is my email:
[email protected]


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

ok bud we race here in okc friday night im going to see how many people want bodys and just make one order for us all thanks very much


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

pw1365 said:


> were do you get this nascar bodys for mini z :wave: :wave: :thumbsup:


http://www.cpminiraceway.com/


----------



## theplanethobbys (Mar 12, 2006)

Where do you get the Mini Cooper bodies? Are they clear Lexan or painted on the outside Kyosho bodies? Please email me at my website if you want to!
www.theplanethobbys.com


----------

